# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  La CHD abonó en 2008 a los ayuntamientos más de dos millones de euros por el IBI, un 96,51% más que en 2007

## Embalses

Europa Press

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero abonó durante el año 2008 a los ayuntamientos en cuyos términos municipales se ubican los embalses estatales 2.186.525 euros en pago del Impuesto de Bienes Inmuebles (IBI) .

Esta cantidad duplica a la abonada en 2007 que fue de 1.112.686 euros, que se ha incrementado en un 96,51 por ciento. Este importante incremento es consecuencia de la nueva valoración catastral que los servicios técnicos del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda han practicado en todos los embalses de la cuenca a lo largo del primer trimestre de este año, como consecuencia de las reformas normativas introducidas por la Ley del Catastro Inmobiliario, aprobada en 2004 y desarrollada por un Reglamento de 2006.

La cantidad que los ayuntamientos ingresan por este concepto, sobre todo los pequeños municipios situados en zonas de montaña, es fundamental para que puedan sacar adelante sus proyectos.

Por este motivo el Organismo de cuenca, a pesar de haber presentado algún recurso al no estar de acuerdo con las valoraciones efectuadas, ha decidido no pedir también la suspensión de las liquidaciones practicadas por los ayuntamientos.

Por otro lado, La CHD destacó que si bien el incremento del impuesto ha sido notable en todas las provincias, en León este incremento supera el 150 por ciento. Sólo en esta provincia el Organismo de Cuenca abona 900.000 euros, casi la mitad de lo que tiene que pagar en toda la cuenca.

Por provincias, en el caso de Ávila, se abonaron 33.222 euros (en 2007 no se hicieron efectivos pagos); en Burgos el importe del IBI ascendió a 405.224,54 euros (un 65,71 por ciento más); en Palencia se pagaron 364.086,29 euros (un 30,85 por ciento más); en Salamanca 262.236,93 euros (un incremento del 47,17 por ciento); en Segovia se abonaron 77.830,58 euros (105,02 por ciento más); en Soria 109.483,95 euros; y en Valladolid 24.959,29 euros (un 73,54 por ciento más).

----------

